# 642 or 442?



## Hurryin' Hoosier (Jan 8, 2011)

As far as their respective finishes hold up, which would you prefer for pocket carry (in a pocket holster, of course) - a 642 or a 442?


----------



## 1jimmy (Jul 30, 2011)

first of all both are now available with or with out the internal lock, check smiths website for proper sku number. as far as the finish the 642 is the way to go especially if your going to use a holster. the 442 has a matte black finish which does not hold up well at all. i have a 351pd and a 327 nightguard with the matte black finish and it scratches or chips very easily.


----------



## RCNY (Oct 26, 2013)

642 ,love mine


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

I have both and at least on my 642 the finish is terrible it is not just wearing off from holster wear, but flaking off, you can scrape it off with a fingernail. This started after about a month of carrying it, and no it didn't bang into anything, it just started blistering in spots and flaking off. So far the 442 hasn't shown any signs of wear or flaking. S&W offered to re-finish the gun and acknowledged that some of their 642's had issues with the finish, but I'm afraid that I might end up with the same crappy finish that is on the gun now. So I'll probably strip it and re-finish it myself with "Dura Coat". I don't know why they even bothered to put a finish on it. I also have an S&W Model 3913, 669 and a Beretta 92FS Inox, all have a bead blasted aluminum frame and to my knowledge there is no finish on any of these.


----------



## ccrighter (Sep 21, 2013)

I have carried two 642s, and have had no issues with the finish coming off. Maybe you got one from a bad run. 
I am a carpenter and it stays in my pocket all day long (I use a Sticky pocket holster), enduring sweat, squeezing, crawling under houses etc.
L

Sent from my iPad using Forum Runner


----------



## shaolin (Dec 31, 2012)

I carry the 642 at times and it is a nice weapon. I like the 637 so I can use single action when I need to. Not sure about the 442.


----------



## cwl1862 (Sep 1, 2008)

Hands down the 642. Best pocket gun I own. & if necessary can be fired right thru your coat pocket in winter!! Guess what I pocket carry in winter?:mrgreen:


----------



## Pistol Pete (Jan 8, 2010)

I have a 642 but I would rather have the black one.


----------



## kaboooom (Jul 6, 2013)

I have the 442-1 38spcl. I only use CLP and an air compressor to clean all exterior to the barrel surfaces on all my pistols. I wipe the inside of the barrel with Hoppes copper removal followed by Hoppes #9. I've only cleaned the 38 twice as it is still new. I hope what I am using will not cause the gun to flake or finish to disappear. I ordered a Uncle Mikes pocket holster so will see how that works out. Today it rides in a jacket fleece pocket. But summer will end that!

Edit update: The Uncle Mikes size 3 holster is fine for a fleece jacket or standard jean pocket if you grab the holster from the outside of the jacket or jean pocket with the opposite hand while drawing the gun out of the pocket with the gun hand. Cumbersome and obvious, but it works. The holster is useless in my jean pant pocket for drawing with one hand. The holster comes out with the gun. It does stop the printing somewhat. Another gun person would be able to tell in a standard jean pocket. It does protect the barrel from wearing out the pockets. If someone stood near me off to the side a bit like standing in a group of people or in a movie line, they could look down and see the top portion of the handle with the gun in the holster in my jean pocket. If you aren't looking for a quick draw, it is useable. I have one gun (full size) already that I carry on the belt so not looking for another on the belt but may end up doing so with the airweight as a cross draw perhaps.


----------

